# Sailling ship Lord Lowther (its a long shot)



## R.Beckwith (Dec 26, 2006)

I have been doing some digging on the vessel the Lord Lowther, And was wondering if anybody could help fill the gaps.

Here are the bits that i have found.

Tons 1332
EIC service 1825 - 30 (does anybody know what EIC stands for) 
Owner Henry Blanchard
On charter to East India company ships
Cpt. Charles Steward Esqr
No. of voyages 4 -6 
Built by Barnard Shipyards

What i still require:-

Where was Barnard shipyards
Hull No. if possible
what did the shipping line trade in
Was the vessel sold off, allow owing to No. of voyages i would say shes wrecked somewhere.
Ports of call.
and Where was she registered.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

East India Company

The website at http://www.eicships.info/ doesn't have much, in fact less, information than you have.
This appears to be about Barnard built ships http://www.woodenwalls.co.uk/merchant_ships.htm
Cheers
Kris


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope this is of interest -- From Lloyd's Register - 1834, Lord Lowther, Master - R.Fowler, 1425 tons, Port of Register - London. This is a small print I picked up in a junk shop about 20 years ago and have it hanging on my sitting room wall ever since. Charley


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

Some mentions in The Times:

The Times, Thursday, Dec 21, 1837
Ship News
BELFAST, Dec.16. - The Lord Lowther, laden with salt,
bound to Glenarn, and a brig (coal laden), bound to Dublin,
are on shore at Carrickfergus.

Seems to have got off ok:

The Times, Thursday, Sep 27, 1838
FOR MADRAS and CALCUTTA, to sail in
November, the fine first class river-built Indiaman LORD
LOWTHER, A.1, 1,424 tons register, Captain W. MARQUIS, H.C.S.;
loading in the East India Docks..

The Times, Wednesday, Aug 12, 1840
[Inquest into the death of a Lascar seaman named Malabar of the Lord Lowther.]

The Times, Friday, Jun 03, 1842
The Lord Lowther, transport, sailed yesterday afternoon
for China, laden with upwards of 1,000 tons of bread for the
use of the noval (sic) and military force there. She also carries
out several of the flat-bottomed boats required for service in
the Chinese rivers.


regards,
Martin


----------



## R.Beckwith (Dec 26, 2006)

Cheers guys thanks for your help.


----------



## n mott (Aug 27, 2019)

*Lord Lowther info from print*

"An Indiaman built at Barnard's Yard, Deptford in 1825. In the course of her life she was to change hands several times. First in 1834 she was sold to Captain A. Grant, then next in 1839 to Tomlin and Man. The latter owners then sold her to Joseph Some for the Madras trade, but she was lost in the very next year. In the print she is shown leaving Prince of Wales Island. (Colored aquatint by E. Duncan after W. J. Huggins, 1828)"

From an old copy that I was trying to research for sale.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

From the book "Ships of the East India Company by Rowan Hackman published by the World Ship Society ISBN 0 905617 967

LORD LOWTHER. Ship. 
1332.43/94 bm. 134'3 x 43'3 x 17'1.
29.10.1825: Launched by Barnard, Deptford, for Henry Blanshard. Captain Charles Steward.
1) 19.1.1826 - 21.3.1827: St. Helena, Bombay and China.
2) 12.3.1828 - 3.6.1829: Madras and China.
3) 25.4.1830 - 27.5.1831: China direct. Captain Robert Fowler.
4) 4.5.1832 - 16.5.1833: China direct.
16.7.1834: Sold to Captain A. Grant for £7500.
1838: Sold to Tomlin & Mann, London.
1842: Sold to Joseph Somes, London.
1843: Foundered on passage from London for Madras.


----------



## j.cornes (Oct 14, 2019)

*lord Lowther*

I think EICmeans East India Company. They traded usually uk-East Indies. An old company that ran India for most of the 19thcent.


----------

